# Vending



## Rich Decker (Jul 19, 2006)

At this weekend's contest , Harpoon , they let the teams vend. Last year I did a half-ass attempt and made some money and had a ball. This year I'm cooking 60 slabs extra ribs along with a few extra butts, hot dogs ( every one who comes to a contest asks if we sell them) and chicken drum sticks. Hope to make enough to pay for the hotels and the margaritas.


----------



## Finney (Jul 19, 2006)

Good deal... hope it works out for you.


----------

